# Dogs in war



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

An old couple that live behind me have a little terrier something dog. It got over the fence the other day and I went over to tell them he was out. The older man came out and we started talking about dogs. He was in WWII, and told me the Germans used Pits, Rotties, and a couple of other breeds in the war to do horrible things to people. He said that after the war, there were hundreds of dogs that had to be put down b/c they were good for nothing but killing. I've heard of Stubby, but anyone know anything about this stuff? I didn't want to ask too many questions b/c a lot of people that have fought in wars like that don't want to talk about it.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*I know they used Presa's for war dogs. For a while they had the nick name "Dogs of War. Maybe he's confusin them with APBTs.*


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Midwest Bully said:


> *I know they used Presa's for war dogs. For a while they had the nick name "Dogs of War. Maybe he's confusin them with APBTs.*


nope,presas are a recent creation started in the 1970's by a few people in the canary islands, recreating a dog known as the cane e presa[gripping dog i believe] or dogs of that type.
the nazis set there gsd's on the jewish pow's,and i found this photo of ardaile terriers in gas masks for some kind of ww2 stuff...


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

now that is intense


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

wow i've never heard of that... I'll do some research when I get home


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

cane76 said:


> nope,presas are a recent creation started in the 1970's by a few people in the canary islands, recreating a dog known as the cane e presa[gripping dog i believe] or dogs of that type.
> the nazis set there gsd's on the jewish pow's,and i found this photo of ardaile terriers in gas masks for some kind of ww2 stuff...


That's a picture straight out of a nightmare.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

smokey_joe said:


> That's a picture straight out of a nightmare.


:rofl: *OMG! I was thinking the same thing. *


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Midwest Bully said:


> * For a while they had the nick name "Dogs of War. Maybe he's confusin them with APBTs.*


I do know what your talking about however and can see were the confusion started.
When "bane and hera"were involved in the diana whipple attack[bane attacked and killed her]the convict was operating a kennel by the name of,"dog o war".I also remember during that time,[yr 2000 i believe],the press was also calling the presa by the nickname of "land shark" and of course the famous pitbull on steriods comment.It is a fact that these dogs ancestor,the roman molossus actually was a war dog that fought hand in paw with the roman soldiers,these particular dogs are closely related to breeds from the molosser family,neos,rotties,presas,corsos etc,and to a far lesser extent the apbt....


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*Oh ok, I knew the Presa's and dogs like them where some kind of war dog at some point in time ...lol 
Looks like i'm off by a couple centuries*:roll:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is some interesting stuff. I will have to ask some of the old timer about the use of dogs in the war and do a little research myself. That picture of the airdales is very disturbing. This is a good topic of discussion Betty.


----------



## rade (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi!
I only can say what my grandfather has told me (he fought in ww2 and was a good breeder of german shepards).
Germany, France, England, Austria and Rusia used dogs in the first and second ww.
80% of the dogs the germans used were german shepards. They used them as "Schutzhund" and "Rettungshund" (searching and saving hurt people). 
The Airedale Terriers were used as "Meldehunde" (bringing messages from one place to another). They also used Collies for this. They wear gasmasks cause germany and france used toxic gas in the first ww.
Rusian people used dogs to bring up bombs under german tanks.

greetz

rade


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

This is a very good and interesting Topic!!!!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

wow. maybe what the old guy was telling me was just war "hear say." i really didn't want to ask more than he was willing to offer b/c many people just don't want to relive that. but the way i took what he was saying, they used the dogs as a means of torture. who knows...


----------



## rade (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh, i think some Nazi's like the Waffen SS or Gestapo have done horrible things with there dogs. But i dont think they used APBT's cause at this time APBT's were not popular in germany.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

ive heard the same thing,nazis set there gsd's on jewish prisoners all the time for no reason.maybe they thought it was entertaining.very sick for sure...


----------



## Lisa3 (Aug 16, 2006)

"Guards with dogs were used to patrol the perimeter of concentration camps, to guard prisoners en route to and from transports and work details, and to pursue escaped prisoners. The SS regulations stated that dogs were trained to attack prisoners when ordered by their handler, to subdue escaped and escaping prisoners, and, if necessary, to "bite without mercy."


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks Lisa. Do you have a link to the site that was quoted from? Did they say what breeds were used?


----------

